# Copyright Scrip?



## benedikt (14. Jan 2006)

hi,
ich hoffe das mir einer helfen kann.

ich suche in javascript, dass sich aktiviert, wenn man die rechte Maustaste klickt. Dann öffnet sich ein Message Requester. Dieser verhindert das Einsehen bzw. Kopieren des Quelltextes.

Hoffentlich hat einer meine Erklärung kapiert und kann mir helfen . Es ist sehr wichtig!!!


Viele Grüße:
BeNeDiKt


----------



## Roar (14. Jan 2006)

du bist hier falsch
*verschoben*
davon abgesehen ist das unsinnig. jemand der den quellcode sehen will wird ihn sehen.


----------



## Illuvatar (14. Jan 2006)

Das gibts ja schon genug oft im Internet, du kannst ja bei ner Seite, die so geschütrzt ist den Quellcode anschauen (so gut wie bei jedem Browser Ansicht->Quelltext). Ich denke das müsste gehen, wenn du document.onmousedown registrierst an eine function(Eventobjekt) und dann kriegst du mit Eventobjekt.button die Maustaste und kannst evtl. ein alert() machen.


----------

